# fan belt needs tightening



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

This has a spring loaded automatic belt tensioner, no manual adjustment is possible and will need to be replaced.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought my problem was a fan belt but maybe it is something alse . W hen I put it in reverse the air conditioner cuts off. When I drive it it will go off every now and then.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you just purchase this vehicle? Sometimes the compressor is designed to disengage in times of a high engine load (reverse?). This could possibly operating as designed. Does the compressor just disengage or are you getting warm air when driving? Most newer vehicles regulate the displacement of the compressor to get the desired cooling, some may disegage the actual clutch.
The reverse has me puzzled. With just normal driving I'd say this 11+ year old system is either low on charge or you may have moisture in the system and the evaporator core or TXV is freezing.


----------

